# PMDC 2016 Policy And How It Will Affect You



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Okay here's where all of you stand (everyone who's gotten admission in either shalamar, lmdc, etc....)

1.Stay on the PMDC policy was cancelled by the court on November 18th, and PMDC policy prevails...
2. This stay that was vacated by the court was on the 85% local seats in private colleges.
3. Students who took sat 2 for private colleges will benefit from this stay on 29th (Court's next hearing)
4. Basically to cut it short, 85% of local seats will have to follow pmdc policy that is, central induction... SAT 2 is on stay right now so SAT 2 should be accepted as per the court.. subject to further court order on 29th november...

5. December 1st, a merit list will be announced by UHS, for all private colleges that are affiliated to UHS. Shalamar, lmdc, akhtar saeed, basically all colleges in punjab... EXCLUDING CMH and UOL.

6. If you have paid fees to shalamar or lmdc, and your merit is not according to the merit decided for the college you paid for, then on december 1st you will be forced to join the college that contains your name by UHS. So if you paid Shalamar, and UHS decides your merit is of LMDC, you will HAVE to go to LMDC regardless of fee paid.

7. Most likely case is that fee will be refunded minus certain percentage dependent upon the college.

8. If on december 1st, colleges fail to follow the merit list announced by UHS, then PMDC will not register you and that college's license will be investigated leading to suspension and heavy fines... it could also be debarred.

9. If PMDC does not register you, your MBBS degree is worth nothing, and basically you're a JAALI doctor, no one will ever consider you a doctor if PMDC does not register you.

10. Finally PMDC has made it clear on November 22nd (today) that any college who had taken fees and bypassed the UHS order for admissions, that college will be under investigation and no student from that college will be registered by PMDC. (Clear words of PMDC)

11. The court hearing on 29th November regarding SAT 2, CMH, etc will only decide if SAT 2 can be accepted by CMH or not.. PMDC policy will be followed by CMH, and CMH will be able to count NUMS test and SAT 2 (if court rules in SAT 2's favour)... If SAT 2 is not allowed, then NUMS and UHS test will be used for CMH. CMH will however hold its own merit list and admissions regardless of the hearing in court because CMH is under NUMS and not UHS... And colleges under its own university can hold their own test and admissions 


So if you did not apply through UHS, and you paid Shalamar or LMDC, you will basically not be allowed to study MBBS this year, since you did not apply through UHS. Last date to apply through UHS was today 22nd NOV.

Good luck everyone  make sure you hit like


----------



## thiazide (Oct 27, 2016)

Proof?


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

What will be the merit according to this policy for mbbs and bds?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Okay here's where all of you stand (everyone who's gotten admission in either shalamar, lmdc, etc....)
> 
> 1.Stay on the PMDC policy was cancelled by the court on November 22nd, and PMDC policy prevails...
> 2. This stay that was vacated by the court was on the 85% local seats in private colleges.
> ...


I couldn't find the like button so I upvoted your post, hope that's okay with you.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I got in shalamar based on my SAT 2 on a local seat. I applied through UHS. Then what will UHS do with me? Because my MCAT score is 83.7 and sat 2 score is 86.7. And with my MCAT score I go from shalamar to Rashid Latif and I'm not going there. PMDC is ruining many such futures this way. They will also waste my 50k in case of a refund. And also my year. This is absolute BS if it happens.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Also, what about the hundreds of students who have gotten admissions in multiple institutions? Will they all be revoked? Not everyone applied to UHS amid all the confusion and everything. 
Only UHS is being fussy the rest are all doing stuff on their own.


----------



## doc101 (Dec 27, 2013)

so the students who got into shalamar on sat on regular seats for ex will once again be cosidered for regular seats under uhs with sat2?


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

What about the students having admissions on the base of mcat....


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Let me help you guys...

1. If you paid Shalamar and got in based on SAT 2 local basis, then you should wait till Nov 29 (Court hearing on SAT 2) ...If SAT 2 is allowed then UHS list will also include SAT 2 for private colleges... SO if you get into lets say LMDC considering your sat 2.. you will have to leave Shalamar and go to UHS decided college based on your merit....

2. i dont think 50% will be refunded.. I think around 95% will be refunded if not 100% because it was illegal to take fees so they cannot deduct anything..

3. If you did not apply through UHS, and you got into a college that is affiliated with UHS, you will be kicked out of that college, and you'll have to apply next year... UHS extended its date till Nov 22nd keeping in mind that many students couldn't apply so that argument is invalid....

4. for those asking for proof, this is 100% correct information.. I have basically written out a summary of all the legal information available through multiple sources mainly based on announcements and orders made by PMDC which were published in newspapers.. including today's main article where many steps were announced by PMDC AND UHS by high level representatives of PMDC and UHS... Link is http://www.dawn.com/news/1297849/admission-to-private-colleges-in-line-with-pmdcs-revised-policy

The link above is basically everything you need... please dont post silly questions because you can either believe what I say or continue to live in a bubble.. Things are pretty clear from here onwards.... Court case is only based on the standing of SAT 2 for merit calculation and not based on policy... 2016 PMDC POLICY is 100% to be followed..


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

If the policy is being followed this year then why does DAWN news keep telling on its news channel that this policy is cancelled and privates are allowed to do things as they are? How are classes starting in LMDC and shalamar? They don't want to taint their name I am sure. Why would they break so many hearts of young people by admitting them, giving them labcoats and then taking them away?!


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes thats true can anyone explain that?
Why they are so confident....
These two institute are well known.
Why would the disgrace there name?


----------



## doc101 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks..cleared quite a bit

- - - Updated - - -

akhtar saeed was also supposes to start classes by mon or tuesday but know there said there legal advisors told them not to start classes...so they took the fee but are going to start classes after uhs puts up the official lists


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Its Pakistan.. LMDC was a party in a case filed to dissolve the new PMDC policy.... LMDC and other colleges were basically admitting students based on the STAY order granted by the court.. HOWEVER, that stay order was vacated on 18th November 2016... The stay was only valid on 15% foreign seats.. Stay was vacated on 85% local seats, court ruled PMDC policy to be followed.. However SAT 2 legality is being decided by court on NOV 29th (second hearing).... 

Regarding why Shalamar and LMDC took fees, started classes.... you'll find out in due time what happens with them... If they do not refund your fees and follow the UHS merit list, PMDC will cancel its license and the college will close down.. There are chances that these colleges will file a petition in the court and continue to delay things.. However in the end always remember that Government always wins... and PMDC including high courts are all part of the Government ..

PMDC has very solid grounds for having this policy implemented... Bribes kickbacks fraud etc.... No court will ever side with private colleges... THE only reason lmdc and shalamar are against this policy is because it caps their annual tuition fee to a minimum decided by PMDC.. Its only about the money for them.. They cannot take donations or bribes if UHS decides admissions......

Don't vent out here.. these are facts and figures... BTW LMDC is not a renowned name.. its known for taking sifarish and rishwat for admissions... everyone knows this...

Anyway you'll all find out on Nov 29th and Dec 1st  .. For now, if your college has started classes , attend them...My job was to share policy not discuss your personal decisions or consequences of the policies 

Good luck everyone..

- - - Updated - - -

FutureDr. the link i provided you is a dawn news article published 17 hours ago.. So what you heard on dawn news tv, duny was based on old information.. Remember its a news channel, not a policy maker... So this article today basically published what PMDC and UHS said today. Its not speculation, its Facts...


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I find it very hard to believe that LMDC and Shalamar would be "shut down". 
Also, LMDC took hordes of donations already this year. How did central induction stop that this year? The kids won't get back the money they paid. And I don't think that the kids who paid 25 lacs of donations would very happily walk away with a 9 lakh something refund and if they're not on the merit list, won't protest against it. 
I don't understand any point of view honestly. I called shalamar ad they say my admission wont be challenged and then i hear this.


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

But what about others who had taken fees....
They surely will do something....


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I actually agree with this policy. The only thing that i cant accept is how they just fundamentally decided that the MCAT is an excellent judge of one's ability to be a doctor and make it centralized when basically it's just a test testing your memory of the Fsc books. At least SAT2 makes you use your brain. 
And the timing of this test is absolute ****. If you were so serious about this, and wanted this all seriously considered, you should've gone to court agessss ago and made sure all this stuff was known before the govt closed their lists so there was no confusion and no problems like there are now. All of these people trying to remove corruption are at the epitome of corruption itself.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Calm down.

Go to pmdc.org.pk and look at the number of colleges PMDC closed down  ... When PMDC cancels your license for disobeying its orders, you basically close down  ... Thats what happened with 19 colleges including two in lahore - go see the list.. Don't even for a second think that PMDC cant close down a college.. PMDC is what allows you to be called a doctor.. You go to a college for admission that is recognized by PMDC.. if its not, its not even a medical college lol. PMDC is what allows you to practice medicine in Pakistan. In other words, PMDC is KING. 

Let me give you a simple example... If today PMDC, cancels AKU's recognition based on disobeying rules and regulations.... No one from AKU can practice, get a job or even apply for specialization abroad.... Thats what PMDC is.. Pakistan Medical and Dental Council... The body that owns your future. Don't mess with PMDC


----------



## thiazide (Oct 27, 2016)

How does this affect foreigners who want PMDC recognition and have applied on the basis of SAT II through the proper channels?

Thank you for your informative posts.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

But if LHC votes against the wishes of PMDCs policy then this policy can't come into action this year. It most definitely will next year onwards. I just don't know how the expect to implement this. It will create an uproar. What if all privates rebelled and closed down? What will PMDC do then? There will be no doctors this year? They will HAVE to come to a settlement.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I actually agree with this policy. The only thing that i cant accept is how they just fundamentally decided that the MCAT is an excellent judge of one's ability to be a doctor and make it centralized when basically it's just a test testing your memory of the Fsc books. At least SAT2 makes you use your brain.
> And the timing of this test is absolute ****. If you were so serious about this, and wanted this all seriously considered, you should've gone to court agessss ago and made sure all this stuff was known before the govt closed their lists so there was no confusion and no problems like there are now. All of these people trying to remove corruption are at the epitome of corruption itself.


Actually this policy is quite stupid. I mean all over the world kids apply to multiple colleges and then decide on the college of their choice. I get that it filters out students but then in a few years UHS Privates list will become saturated just like the govt list. Besides. Its supposed to be implemented in Sindh, Islamabad and other provinces so WHY are they only BSing us. '~'


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

^thats my exact question. Why not in Islamabad? Central Induction does mean ALL privates under PMDC. And basically that's all medical colleges in PAKISTAN and not PUNJAB. So why only here? What's so special about Punjab? Why not Sindh? Or do they just want us to be guinea pigs in their sick experiments?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

You cannot want PMDC recognition.. If PMDC revoked its recognition, the college closes down within a week by LAW.

Foreigners - my favorite topic since I am on that list too... Foreigners are at ease... SAT 2 is valid for them.. New policy is in favor of foreigners MINUS the stupid tuition fee. Basically if you're a foreigner or studied overseas with a Pakistani passport then you can get into any college of your preference. Thats because locals wont be allowed to apply as a foreigner anymore and that increases your merit by a 100% ... There are probably 40 total foreign applicants for all the colleges in punjab... so we get to go anywhere if we pay $18k a year... however if all 40 foreigners applied to Shalamar and you're at merit 40, only then you wont be going to shalamar 

- - - Updated - - -

FutureDr. did you not read my posts? Please read them again.. The case in court is not about policy.. its about SAT 2. The court has basically said PMDC will implement this policy on local seats.. The case in court right now is to decide if SAT 2 can be used for local students merit purposes.. THATS IT. 

Islamabad had a test by NTS by the ministry of health and regularization... Only people who gave that ONE test will be allowed to be admitted into colleges located in Islamabad. Islamabad is a federal capital, its not under any province so they held a test in 2016 by NTS.. It was centralized like UHS MCAT... People in islamabad will get in through this test's merit..


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> You cannot want PMDC recognition.. If PMDC revoked its recognition, the college closes down within a week by LAW.
> 
> Foreigners - my favorite topic since I am on that list too... Foreigners are at ease... SAT 2 is valid for them.. New policy is in favor of foreigners MINUS the stupid tuition fee. Basically if you're a foreigner or studied overseas with a Pakistani passport then you can get into any college of your preference. Thats because locals wont be allowed to apply as a foreigner anymore and that increases your merit by a 100% ... There are probably 40 total foreign applicants for all the colleges in punjab... so we get to go anywhere if we pay $18k a year... however if all 40 foreigners applied to Shalamar and you're at merit 40, only then you wont be going to shalamar
> 
> ...


So suppose the court rules in favour of cmh does that mean shalimar will be allowed to accept students on base of SAT on local seats, and what about other colleges under uhs will they be allowed to accept SAT for local students as well, and what about ucmd will it be allowed to take SAT aswell since it's affiliated with its own university?


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

gap year is coming....


----------



## Hanya (Jan 14, 2014)

So everyone who got in FMH Shalamar etc will be forced to leave their colleges after the white coat ceremony and commencement of classes? After scoring this good and getting in on merit without donations?


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

I think there will be somekind of agreement between pmdc and private association....about the students getting admission on merit in colleges...
Hope for the best
Either mcat or sat 2
Because many students have deposited the fee in the respective colleges and now the cannot refund all of them.


----------



## Shady (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks bud. Was a helpful post. Appreciate your work. Cleared out all the confusions


----------



## Azerga (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> You cannot want PMDC recognition.. If PMDC revoked its recognition, the college closes down within a week by LAW.
> 
> Foreigners - my favorite topic since I am on that list too... Foreigners are at ease... SAT 2 is valid for them.. New policy is in favor of foreigners MINUS the stupid tuition fee. Basically if you're a foreigner or studied overseas with a Pakistani passport then you can get into any college of your preference. Thats because locals wont be allowed to apply as a foreigner anymore and that increases your merit by a 100% ... There are probably 40 total foreign applicants for all the colleges in punjab... so we get to go anywhere if we pay $18k a year... however if all 40 foreigners applied to Shalamar and you're at merit 40, only then you wont be going to shalamar
> 
> ...


Actually, not all private colleges in Islamabad are giving out admissions based solely on the test conducted by NTS. Shifa took their own test and according to recent information by SZABMU, shifa is liable to make its own admissions this year. Similarly, FUMC takes kids based on both the NTS test and UHS test as well. 
The real issue is with colleges that are currently affiliated with UHS. Islamabad has no colleges under that University, so we're considerably safe from their bull**** policies this year.


----------



## abdu111 (Mar 8, 2016)

buddy regarding shifa, its got its own university which is shifa tameer e milat university so it can hold its test. however nts test had shifas name on it as well. whatever the case wait and watch... Dec 1st everything will fall in place.


students who paid fees and started classes at shalamar lmdc will be kicked out if theyre put on a diff uni due to UHS list. this is what PMDC said today, not me.
fees will be refunded because PMDC will make them refund it. If they dont they'll be in trouble with PMDC.


If court decides Sat 2 is allowed for local students, then UHS merit list will contain SAT 2 or mcat whichever is higher. Court isnt willing to budge on allowing pvt colleges to hold its own admision because of corruption donations etc.

UCMD is under UOL not UHS therefore same as CMH. 

Fauji foundation has its own university too called foundation university.... 

do not confuse colleges affiliated to UHS and colleges affiliated to their own university...

CMH, UOL, Shifa, Fauji are all colleges with their own universities. they do not depend on UHS.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thats what Im trying to tell them.

Theres a big difference between Universities that have their own medical colleges and between colleges that are affiliated to UHS.


The degree awarded to LMDC and the degree awarded to Allama Iqbal are the same degrees. Awarded by UHS. Only the name of the college is written on UHS degree, but the issuing body is UHS. Therefore, UHS will decide merit lists of colleges affiliated to it.

CMH, Shifa, Fauji are colleges that are given degrees by their own universities so they are exempt. Hope this clears your confusions.

People in Punjab who are studying in UHS affiliated colleges will be affected severely if their name shows up on a diff college. Incase they did not apply through UHS they will be expelled. Why would you want to continue studying MBBS when PMDC wont register you? Will it be better for you guys to study 5 years at shalamar only to realize in 2021 that you're not a doctor and those 5 years went to waste?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

How is SAT 2 going to be considered for locals when PMDCs own policy said that it wasn't applicable for locals and now if it becomes applicable how will they magically know our better aggregates and consider them? Specially when there was no option to tell our sat 2 scores on the forms if we were local. 
And if I read the news right, Lahore high court (LHC) was the one who told the privates to do admissions as they were and nullified PMDCs policy. So how is the court strictly against privates doing admissions? Whatever corruption that had to be done, IS DONE. Idk how central induction is going to restore all the donations that many med schools took in huge amounts this year, with their **** policy that is offering more problems than solutions right now.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. This is my last reply to you. When i told you the stay order was vacated on November 18th 2016 that meant that the court REVERSED its earlier decision of allowing private colleges to continue admissions as per routine. SIMPLE ENGLISH bro.

If sat 2 is considered then UHS will release the merit list taking SAT 2 into account, or delay the release of the list. The thing is only CMH was allowing sat 2 and shalamar etc didnt have it anywhere on their prospectuses so they dont have a case. Very few colleges like CMH gave the student an option of either NUMS or SAT 2 for local seats. So the court decides which college can accept SAT 2 looking back at the prospectuses etc.

UHS affiliated college cannot hold its own test for merit. If sat 2 was advertised by the college then nov 29th court will give its decision or delay the proceeding to the next date. Whatever the case, if court allows a certain college named X to take students based on SAT 2, then UHS will consider SAT 2 for that college only. SAT 2 was never a test for locals.. Only CMH allowed it officially so i dont think any other college can fight for SAT 2 unless they had it on their prospectuses


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. This is my last reply to you. When i told you the stay order was vacated on November 18th 2016 that meant that the court REVERSED its earlier decision of allowing private colleges to continue admissions as per routine. SIMPLE ENGLISH bro.
> 
> If sat 2 is considered then UHS will release the merit list taking SAT 2 into account, or delay the release of the list. The thing is only CMH was allowing sat 2 and shalamar etc didnt have it anywhere on their prospectuses so they dont have a case. Very few colleges like CMH gave the student an option of either NUMS or SAT 2 for local seats. So the court decides which college can accept SAT 2 looking back at the prospectuses etc.
> 
> UHS affiliated college cannot hold its own test for merit. If sat 2 was advertised by the college then nov 29th court will give its decision or delay the proceeding to the next date. Whatever the case, if court allows a certain college named X to take students based on SAT 2, then UHS will consider SAT 2 for that college only. SAT 2 was never a test for locals.. Only CMH allowed it officially so i dont think any other college can fight for SAT 2 unless they had it on their prospectuses


thankyou for this thread, really appreciate it. You know the stay which was obtained by private colleges, did it affect foreign student policy too or was it just for local students? Secondly the 15% seats for students, does that mean 15% seats per college because that would mean around 45 seats for foreigners in KEMU alone and over 400 seats for foreigners overall in Punjab.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

I thought about that the day this policy came out because it said 15% seats for foreigners in public and private colleges.

KE is allowed 350 seats so foreigners should get 52 seats... In that we have PTAP seats, and other foreign country friendly seats like the saudis etc..

Because it says public colleges can have upto 15% foreign seats, UHS can argue that this year they decided to have less than 15% lol... The 52 seats shall open up next year for sure though. If they don't someone will go to court. Logically speaking we should take this to court now since UHS only accepted 4 students to KEMU on the foreign/overseas quota. Another thing will be paying 18k$ a year to KEMU from next year coz it also says that public colleges can charge as much as private colleges on their foreign seat.

To answer your question, this court bull**** is more about getting colleges to implement a centralized intake so I'm guessing those seats wont open up this year. It would have been great to have 52 seats for KEMU hehe


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

You're right, PMDC is the end game. I also called Akhtar Saeed (where I submitted my fee) and they said that in case the policy gets implemented, they'll transfer my fee in case I get into some other college. 
But there really wont be an uproar. Colleges are still waiting on the last hearing on the 29th. If UHS publishes a merit list and LHC rules in its favor then Private MC will comply, atleast for this year.
If LHC rules against PMDC then UHS putting up any merit list will be against the law.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Also, the court cant 'decide' which college can accept SAT2 on local seats. Its either they're gonna accept SAT2 in all colleges or none at all. And this is what I'm afraid of. Cause if you look at Shalamars this years merit list and previous merit lists of CMH, SAT2 kids dominate the top positions.
Not every SAT2 kid is foreign. And not every SAT2 foreign kid can afford 18000$ plus tax.


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

Okay, I thought the same and even rang PMDC and they gave me an answer which confirmed what I said but was like ambiguous at the same time. As for the fee, the guy said that the fee is maximum 18k, and the government college won't be charging as such which had given me hope it would be cheaper but now after reading your reply I am in doubt. I even got a friend to speak to admin at KEMU, they said they aren't aware of the logistics of the policy yet so couldn't say anything.


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

What are chances of cmh winning the case for SAT 2 local? :disappointed_relieved:


----------



## abdu111 (Mar 8, 2016)

Stop misguiding people. UHS will never allow sat 2 for all its colleges. no one would take mcat then. everyone here has his/her own alternate reality. Only abdullah seems like the guy who knows his stuff. The case in court is PMDC vs Parents of CMH SAT 2 .applicants. CMH isnt even affiliated with UHS so if CMH is allowed SAT 2 then that doesnt mean all pvt colleges are allowed sat 2 considering they never even published it on their own previous policy.


----------



## a_arif (Nov 16, 2016)

What about the colleges affiliated with nums? Why aren't they displaying the merit lists?


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

That's what futureDr is saying even if the court is in favour of sat 2 how the hell is UHS going to know our sat 2 aggregate when we were not given the option in the form to write down our sat score unless we're a foreign applicant. The UHS form clearly said that the sat score was to be written only by overseas/ foreign students.


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

That's what futureDr is saying even if the court is in favour of sat 2 how the hell is UHS going to know our sat 2 aggregate when we were not given the option in the form to write down our sat score unless we're a foreign applicant. The UHS form clearly said that the sat score was to be written only by overseas/ foreign students.


----------



## rayes (Oct 8, 2016)

That is because, SAT2 only applies to those colleges who mentioned it in their prospectuses initially. Colleges affiliated with UHS were never counting SAT2 for local in first place. Shalimar did it wrong. Only CMH mentioned SAT2 in their prospectus, so the court case applies to them, not all.


----------



## Soha karim (Oct 3, 2016)

I submitted dues in Akhter Saeed and If I get into Lmdc depending on my UHS merit then what if LMDC doesn't follow this policy and pmdc cancels its registration, where am I gonna go in that case?


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

Yes but cmh is not under UHS and so UHS is not going to publish a merit list based on sat 2 aggregate that's what I'm trying to say. As far as cmh and sat is concerned yes for that we all are waiting for the court's hearing.


----------



## abdu111 (Mar 8, 2016)

first of all no private college with UHS wants sat 2. it doesnt matter to them if you come on sat 2 or mcat coz their seats will be filled regrdless. IF shalamar argues that sat 2 must be allowed and IF court grants them the order THEN UHS WILL ASK YOU FOR YOUR SAT 2. HOWEVER right now no college is petitioning for sat 2. not even cmh. its parents who petitioned for sat 2 for CMH ONLY. colleges are only concerned with the new policy coz it cuts their money. THEY dont give a flying F about sat 2


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

abdu111 said:


> first of all no private college with UHS wants sat 2. it doesnt matter to them if you come on sat 2 or mcat coz their seats will be filled regrdless. IF shalamar argues that sat 2 must be allowed and IF court grants them the order THEN UHS WILL ASK YOU FOR YOUR SAT 2. HOWEVER right now no college is petitioning for sat 2. not even cmh. its parents who petitioned for sat 2 for CMH ONLY. colleges are only concerned with the new policy coz it cuts their money. THEY dont give a flying F about sat 2


Exactly. If this policy falls through SAT2 kids are screwed.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Im so saddened by the intelligence of our students here in pakistan. I literally put up all the **** you need but even then there are stupid repetitive questions on the same BS. Read the posts then post questions. All you're doing is accepting what you like and rejecting what you dont like.

- - - Updated - - -

Soha Karim, what you speculate will never happen. If LMDC doesnt follow PMDC policy and PMDC revokes its license then LMDC will be no longer a medical school. So LMDC will not disobey PMDC. Your fees will be refunded if you end up in a different college. Dont worry, no college recognized by PMDC has the audacity to mess with PMDC.

- - - Updated - - -



abdu111 said:


> first of all no private college with UHS wants sat 2. it doesnt matter to them if you come on sat 2 or mcat coz their seats will be filled regrdless. IF shalamar argues that sat 2 must be allowed and IF court grants them the order THEN UHS WILL ASK YOU FOR YOUR SAT 2. HOWEVER right now no college is petitioning for sat 2. not even cmh. its parents who petitioned for sat 2 for CMH ONLY. colleges are only concerned with the new policy coz it cuts their money. THEY dont give a flying F about sat 2


Any more valid questions?


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

Only Lmdc is not against the policy 
Shalamar 
Fmh are also against it....


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

M.Ahsab said:


> Only Lmdc is not against the policy
> Shalamar
> Fmh are also against it....


All private colleges are against the policy... 
Ever wondered why?

I'll explain. If UHS decides merit, the college cant take in influential or donation paying students. That makes them lose a ton load of money. No college wants to charge less then 10 lac for a local seat.. but this new policy is forcing them to not charge more than 6-7 lacs. The colleges dont care whether you come in on sat 2 or mcat. All they're concerned with is their monopoly.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Just one. Say I make it to LMDC (based on my MCAT) and I was in Shalamar based on my SAT 2. Will shalamar be able to refund me and alllll the other kids in time for us to submit the fee in time to other med colleges? I called shalamar today and they said no matter what my admission won't be revoked and it's a fight between the management's. The kids who got in will STAY IN. 
Tell me what to think about that. Idk which side to believe.


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

This policy will affect donation students...


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Also, LMDC is 1 lakh more in fee than Shalamar. So will they take an extra lakh from me? Or will they all have the same amount of fee and will that be less than what I paid? So I'll get that money back too? Will all privates really agree to this? I don't think everyone will agree so easily. And also, what about the kids who paid donations?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Just one. Say I make it to LMDC (based on my MCAT) and I was in Shalamar based on my SAT 2. Will shalamar be able to refund me and alllll the other kids in time for us to submit the fee in time to other med colleges? I called shalamar today and they said no matter what my admission won't be revoked and it's a fight between the management's. The kids who got in will STAY IN.
> Tell me what to think about that. Idk which side to believe.


Although I said I wouldn't reply to you but i'll be nice since this question makes somewhat sense.
Whoever you're speaking to at shalamar is a clerk, or a head clerk. He's here today, and tomorrow hes no where to be seen. Decisions are made at top level management, principal etc... i'm sure the principal didnt tell you that. Right now the person you spoke to is just pacifying you. On december 1st the same person will tell you to talk to UHS lol.

I don't know if money will be refunded in time because only the college knows how long it takes to refund you your money. There's no fight.. its a war between the KING and some of its soldiers  ... KING will win.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Im so saddened by the intelligence of our students here in pakistan. I literally put up all the **** you need but even then there are stupid repetitive questions on the same BS. Read the posts then post questions. All you're doing is accepting what you like and rejecting what you dont like.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


(I'm a SAT2 kid myself) but SAT2 kids arent some special snowflakes that are gonna get special treatment. They are either gonna get kicked out, or not. Also, taking fees, they're institutions; when the stay order was given they had every right to ask for fees. And if PMDC wins then they'll refund it. No problem.
Also, you only gave a link to a dawn news article. News change everyday. Its good that youre encouraging kids to apply in UHS, but unless you have some guy working on the inside as a secret spy you can only speculate, nothing else.
Also mate, stop generalizing.
ALSO. They HAVE to refund it, otherwise the parents will take it to court and then they dont want another s**t show on their hands.


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

There is a reason why these all colleges are saying again and again that your admission will not be revoked 
Because there will be an agreement between private colleges and pmdc.
That the students who entered on the base of merit will stay others on donation will have to be revoked otherwise pmdc will cancel there liscense....


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Exactly. So say they take 10 days to refund and PMDC puts up the second merit list on 10th Dec and I can't pay because of this what will I do? You see? This won't be as easy as it sounds even for the KING. The KING should think before implementing such laws ON TIME.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Also, LMDC is 1 lakh more in fee than Shalamar. So will they take an extra lakh from me? Or will they all have the same amount of fee and will that be less than what I paid? So I'll get that money back too? Will all privates really agree to this? I don't think everyone will agree so easily. And also, what about the kids who paid donations?


haha paying donations is illegal. It's like paying a bribe. So you pay a bribe to someone and then you approach the prime minister for refunding you your bribe? I don't think so. With bribes its always risky since theres no receipt or proof of payment. If you paid unofficial donation, it was your fault. There's a cell at PIMS for reporting such donations. Contact them with whatever proof you have and they'll take action. This was also in the news. You can also approach UHS if you have some kind of proof against donations. Do it after December 1st though.

One lac more or less will not matter after dec 1st. Fees will be same and streamlined across all privates.. So every college will charge the same in due time to come.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

M.Ahsab said:


> There is a reason why these all colleges are saying again and again that your admission will not be revoked
> Because there will be an agreement between private colleges and pmdc.
> That the students who entered on the base of merit will stay others on donation will have to be revoked otherwise pmdc will cancel there liscense....


Yes I think so too. Because this is a lot of refunding and then again, every college had a different fee. So now they will all have the same? That sucks because not all of them will agree specially LMDC. And then they will take a totallyyy new batch and take fees again? and the donation kids will probably protest a lot because they have the most to lose here. I think they will allot some seats to PMDC kids and some to the kids who got in. Something like that. Because this is the definition of chaos.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> (I'm a SAT2 kid myself) but SAT2 kids arent some special snowflakes that are gonna get special treatment. They are either gonna get kicked out, or not. Also, taking fees, they're institutions; when the stay order was given they had every right to ask for fees. And if PMDC wins then they'll refund it. No problem.
> Also, you only gave a link to a dawn news article. News change everyday. Its good that youre encouraging kids to apply in UHS, but unless you have some guy working on the inside as a secret spy you can only speculate, nothing else.
> Also mate, stop generalizing.
> ALSO. They HAVE to refund it, otherwise the parents will take it to court and then they dont want another s**t show on their hands.


haha you're one of those fools i warned people about before. Believe me or don't believe me, do i look like i care? Nahh mate.
The link I gave isnt a new article, its quotation of PMDC and UHS officials.. Its not speculation at all. If a newspaper wrongly quotes someone, they get sued for millions buddy. What you heard on tv channels was speculation of journalists.. Broaden your narrow horizon.

The court order was revoked and the matter was before the courts. CMH withheld its lists for a reason. It has a name and wouldn't dare to mess with PMDC. So they said they'll release the list after PMDC finalized stuff. PMDC had an Executive council meeting that was to decide the dialogue between PVT colleges and PMDC. That meeting was the final meeting and it decided that PMDC 2016 policy will be implemented at all costs. There goes your idiotic speculation.

- - - Updated - - -



M.Ahsab said:


> There is a reason why these all colleges are saying again and again that your admission will not be revoked
> Because there will be an agreement between private colleges and pmdc.
> That the students who entered on the base of merit will stay others on donation will have to be revoked otherwise pmdc will cancel there liscense....


Wrong. Ever wondered why UHS officially announced admission of private colleges and accepted forms for admissions? I ask this because according to you guys, the court allowed private colleges to admit students on its own like before right? So WHY would UHS hold admissions when the court ordered that policy to be VOID?

Simple answer : The court order was reversed, making it mandatory to follow PMDC policy. Where's your common sense people?


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > (I'm a SAT2 kid myself) but SAT2 kids arent some special snowflakes that are gonna get special treatment. They are either gonna get kicked out, or not. Also, taking fees, they're institutions; when the stay order was given they had every right to ask for fees. And if PMDC wins then they'll refund it. No problem.
> ...


So newspapers can never lie. Except if the news changes and the story continues, yes? Then it's not a lie; it's progress. 
ALSO. It states clearly in the press release by PMDC that this is supposed to be implemented in ALL Universities. Yet when I got into Fazaia my fee was more than 10 lac minus the hostel fee. 
How do you know there was a meeting again? 
I'm not speculating, I'm open to any developments.
And yes. I question your all knowing knowlege and I'm an idiot. Whohoo. Now stop being a condescending prick.
You're just forcing your opinions on other people saying 'believe what you want'. Well isnt that nice? The facts are the same for everyone so staying open is the only thing a person can do. But no, you have to act like a doomsday hippie and say "PMDC is an omnipotent god which does not fall under any mortal law."


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

According to uhs the fee will be only 7 lac but excluding colleges facilities....
The fee will be the same because the colleges will not be giving there facilities for free.
In the ad of the policy it was mentioned that this fee is excluding insurence etc. And for detailed structure visit the websit of respective colleges.
When u add all the other expenses the fee remains the same....
Most of the student woh applied in uhs think that the fee is 7 lac only....
Thats not true it will be the same as previous one...
This year is a mess.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Isnt the court more powerful than PMDC? The court changes its stances so fast you don't know what's happening. 
They DID say privates were allowed to do stuff as they wanted because before that shalamar and FMh stopped what they were doing. After that they started it because the court allowed them. And now suddenly the court is with PMDC? And say that privates should follow PMDC? Lol. And now privates are wrong to do stuff as they did because they were allowed and while all this is happening? It's the kids who're suffering. This country is ****


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

Court is surely powerfull than pmdc 
No policy can be passed unless all agree.
They all are playing with students minds..


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

M.Ahsab said:


> According to uhs the fee will be only 7 lac but excluding colleges facilities....
> The fee will be the same because the colleges will not be giving there facilities for free.
> In the ad of the policy it was mentioned that this fee is excluding insurence etc. And for detailed structure visit the websit of respective colleges.
> When u add all the other expenses the fee remains the same....
> ...


Yeah. The tution fee already was 6.5 lac and everything else is taxes. That are different for every college.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

M.Ahsab said:


> Court is surely powerfull than pmdc
> No policy can be passed unless all agree.
> They all are playing with students minds..


Lol you'll see in 3 days court will suddenly side with the privates xD because of the complaints by the people and will force PMDC to follow them xD And then 3 days later theyll be like oops! Sorry many kids applied via UHS so we following them now. It'll happen until half the students commit suicide because of the mental torture.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> M.Ahsab said:
> 
> 
> > According to uhs the fee will be only 7 lac but excluding colleges facilities....
> ...


So that means if shalamar was 8 lakhs and 31 thousand and LMDC is a lakh more ill have to pay another lakh?! To get into a lower institution than I got admitted to? Wow. This is going smoothly.


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

The reason shalamar is low than Lmdc because it is a trust not an independant college.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > M.Ahsab said:
> ...


Yes. Those are taxes. The tution fee will remain the same tho.
It's like this: Fazaia charges almost a full lac more for mess dues than in CMH.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> So newspapers can never lie. Except if the news changes and the story continues, yes? Then it's not a lie; it's progress.
> ALSO. It states clearly in the press release by PMDC that this is supposed to be implemented in ALL Universities. Yet when I got into Fazaia my fee was more than 10 lac minus the hostel fee.
> How do you know there was a meeting again?
> I'm not speculating, I'm open to any developments.
> ...



I only read half your post because I dont intend to spend my time on arguing with an ignorant narcissistic fool like yourself.
There was a PMDC meeting held on 19 nov that was to finalize all dialogue processes. I'm not going to point you towards sources but i'm sure if you're half the man you think you are, you can find this public information. I'll give you a hint, its published through PMDC sources  I hope you can find it instead of hiding behind a keyboard and acting all gangsta. I'd crush you in a second if we had a face to face argument.

People who're saying court changes its stance, let me assure you of one thing. Whenever you approach a court for whatever reason, it gives a status quo stay order. Later on when things become clearer it either revokes the stay or extends it. In this case the stay was revoked. The case in court is only about SAT 2 and not about policy of PMDC. PMDC has clearly won the case. And court wont side with Privates coz privates are accused of with proof for charging donations and kick backs. Some of you here are living proof of such black practices. The court does whats good for justice of millions, not one college or one person.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > M.Ahsab said:
> ...


Also Future Dr, if the policy gets implemented and they dont consider your SAT2 score, your aggregate is like 83? So you might not even get into LMDC or Shalamar or even FMH. *sorry*


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > alpacawayoflife said:
> ...


Well. This sucks then.
You're putting a kid who got in a good institute with less fees into one institute which is worse than the first one AND charging them more. And the kid got on merit. Albeit on a different test than the Holy MCAT. 
This is chaos. I really want to see this go down. PMDC isn't God. I really want to see it getting away breaking hearts and suddenly rectifying all the donations already taken by many medical colleges. 
And btw kudos to PMDC for wasting such precious time. They should get a nobel prize really:joy:


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > alpacawayoflife said:
> ...


Yeah I know. That's what sucks for me. But it's okay. This **** country doesn't deserve good people who're determined to work hard for it. This country likes corrupt people who can only learn from a book and score high based on their memories.


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

The case in court for SAT 2 is for those colleges who had mentioned SAT 2 on their prospectus as admission criterion for local seats and were made illegible due to new policy. It doesn't apply to other colleges.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Rafaykhann said:


> The case in court for SAT 2 is for those colleges who had mentioned SAT 2 on their prospectus as admission criterion for local seats and were made illegible due to new policy. It doesn't apply to other colleges.


thank you sir


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

abdullah7766 said:


> I only read half your post because I dont intend to spend my time on arguing with an ignorant narcissistic fool like yourself.
> There was a PMDC meeting held on 19 nov that was to finalize all dialogue processes. I'm not going to point you towards sources but i'm sure if you're half the man you think you are, you can find this public information. I'll give you a hint, its published through PMDC sources  I hope you can find it instead of hiding behind a keyboard and acting all gangsta. I'd crush you in a second if we had a face to face argument.
> 
> People who're saying court changes its stance, let me assure you of one thing. Whenever you approach a court for whatever reason, it gives a status quo stay order. Later on when things become clearer it either revokes the stay or extends it. In this case the stay was revoked. The case in court is only about SAT 2 and not about policy of PMDC. PMDC has clearly won the case. And court wont side with Privates coz privates are accused of with proof for charging donations and kick backs. Some of you here are living proof of such black practices. The court does whats good for justice of millions, not one college or one person.


Hey Abdullah, do you reckon that the fees even for public sector colleges like KEMU will be 18k too, I rang a guy Azhar Kamall in PMDC and he said that no, public sector colleges will charge less. I even got a friend to go to KEMU administration but they said they weren't yet aware of the logistics of the policy and btw what do you think will happen to kids who got in on child of oversees pakistanis seats this year


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Daud12345 said:


> Hey Abdullah, do you reckon that the fees even for public sector colleges like KEMU will be 18k too, I rang a guy Azhar Kamall in PMDC and he said that no, public sector colleges will charge less. I even got a friend to go to KEMU administration but they said they weren't yet aware of the logistics of the policy and btw what do you think will happen to kids who got in on child of oversees pakistanis seats this year


Daud I know where you're coming from. Shahbaz sharif for the past 2 - 3 years said all public colleges will charge local fees for foreign/overseas candidates... But this new policy has it mentioned "Public colleges on foreign/overseas seats are not to charge more than the fees listed for private foreign seats" With that said there is high probability that these colleges could charge $18k a year if you're foreign/overseas. How much they actually charge will only be known next year. For this year, the 4 people who got into KEMU on foreign/overseas will pay local fees. 

I also want KEMU to charge less than $18k but what makes me wonder otherwise is the fact that many colleges in lahore had their fees for foreign/overseas candidates less than 18k. i think shalimar was asking around 14-15 and fmh and other colleges were certainly not demanding $18k. But wth this new policy suddenly all private colleges are charging maximum $18k. This is written on UHS and stuff. So they got this wrong or it was a mistake but given the circumstances it is highly possible that next year when 15% seats of KEMU will be foreign/overseas, they could charge $18k a year.

I really don't know what they end up charging but from the information available it is possible they charge 18k next year.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > So newspapers can never lie. Except if the news changes and the story continues, yes? Then it's not a lie; it's progress.
> ...


Mate, mate, matee. 
Thanda hoja. Crush me with facts; that I understand. Crush me with fists... well... no reason to assert your manliness. 
Also. The 19 Nov release wasnt in PMDCs official website. There was like a 5 second spot on the TV and nothing else. Court matters are never set in stone.
Justice for millions? What about in Sindh; And FATA and Islamabad? The Official website clearly states that members from ALL provinces came together. So why only Punjab? Thats not justice for millions. That s injustice.
Also I'm not hiding. And neither are you cause we dont know eachother.


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

If these all news were really authentic the it should be on pmdc website but it wasnot


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


Ikr. And what about all the money wasted on prospectuses? I alone spent like 50k.
PMDC clearly states no more than 3000 for a prospectues. But we have 6000 and 8000 like whut even.


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

thank you


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> Mate, mate, matee.
> Thanda hoja. Crush me with facts; that I understand. Crush me with fists... well... no reason to assert your manliness.
> Also. The 19 Nov release wasnt in PMDCs official website. There was like a 5 second spot on the TV and nothing else. Court matters are never set in stone.
> Justice for millions? What about in Sindh; And FATA and Islamabad? The Official website clearly states that members from ALL provinces came together. So why only Punjab? Thats not justice for millions. That s injustice.


I said "crush you in a face to face argument" Go to your mom and cry me a river. Ask her to feed you some cerelac. I'm sure you'd love that wouldn't you now? I wont point you towards the source. That just proves you're not even half the man you think you are haha. Can't even find a press release of PMDC haha and you challenge my info and call it speculation? Ulu ka patha. No more replies to you. Ignored with full throttle.


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > Mate, mate, matee.
> ...


Umm... bro you sound too hostile for a doctor. Take is easy. We all get your point. Stop harrasing people on public forums. Chill.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Rafaykhann said:


> Umm... bro you sound too hostile for a doctor. Take is easy. We all get your point. Stop harrasing people on public forums. Chill.



when someone barks you gotta throw em a bone.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > alpacawayoflife said:
> ...


Yeah I totally feel you. But that money doesn't matter if we make it to a good place. Which I can see I won't so like totally disappointed in their "justice" system. Where's the damn justice in just having one test based on fsc books?! And then where's the justice for A level kids who had SAT 2 as a safety valve? And then cut our marks in equivalences? I'd like to see fsc kids score high marks in SAT 2 on the first attempt like they expect of us A levels kid and then I'll accept their merits and I'll accept their justices. This country is afloat on injustice and unfairness. 
And btw, shalamar did mention in their newspaper article that they're taking SAT2. Not very clearly but they did.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Rafaykhann said:


> Umm... bro you sound too hostile for a doctor. Take is easy. We all get your point. Stop harrasing people on public forums. Chill.



there's no point to be proven. Facts are facts. Facts work and BS walks home. If you believe otherwise, please be my guest. I wont defend my information, i laid it out. You all are entitled to believing what you want. If you reject facts bring out solid evidence, dont just work on rhetoric. If you don't like my posts get out of my thread.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > Mate, mate, matee.
> ...


If it was that important it'd be on the official website.
Yes it is speculation. Nothing concrete. If you HAD anything real, you wouldve posted it the first time a user asked you for proof. 
But noooo, you dont have anything. No wonder you're acting all high and mighty. 
I can almost imagine your fingers shaking on the keyboard. In rage. All stumped. Its almost sad. Almost.
Ullu ka patha? No ones called me that since 7th grade! Ayy


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> If it was that important it'd be on the official website.
> Yes it is speculation. Nothing concrete. If you HAD anything real, you wouldve posted it the first time a user asked you for proof.
> But noooo, you dont have anything. No wonder you're acting all high and mighty.
> I can almost imagine your fingers shaking on the keyboard. In rage. All stumped. Its almost sad. Almost.
> Ullu ka patha? No ones called me that since 7th grade! Ayy


Dekh lo, people in 7th grade knew you were an ullu ka patha. And here I am bringing your past to light and future haha. Once an ulu ka patha, always an ulu ka patha. You just admitted to it.

Even though I have all the proof i won't prove it to you. PMDC ki website pe tau policy 2016 bhi haii tau mere bhai usko maan lo na  .. im out of bones now. So adios.


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Rafaykhann said:
> 
> 
> > Umm... bro you sound too hostile for a doctor. Take is easy. We all get your point. Stop harrasing people on public forums. Chill.
> ...


Well, i agree that your imformation is right and i know my facts too since i was one of the people who signed the petition in the first place. I don't see people abusing you because you don't belive what they do. I won't bother anymore. You're too agressive.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > If it was that important it'd be on the official website.
> ...


Baita why didnt you post it when so many people asked you for it? There is literally one link in this thread. Bro, now you're just pitiful. I'm shaking my head in disappointment right now. Where's all that heaaat? All that vigour? All gone? Name calling is all thats left of that fiery spirit?
Ahh yes. So be it. Sayonora.
And yes. Dont just assume anyones gender.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Rafaykhann said:


> Well, i agree that your imformation is right and i know my facts too since i was one of the people who signed the petition in the first place. I don't see people abusing you because you don't belive what they do. I won't bother anymore. You're too agressive.


I'm not a petitioner, never was, and never will be, I just happen to know whats going on with all of this.
I did not start the abuse. It was a dog that started barking due to his personal frustrations with life and all i did was throw him a tiny bone.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Facts are facts. But believe me, facts can change in seconds too. Nothing is concrete. Up until early November this policy was unheard of and suddenly came in and then suddenly went out. Like I said PMDC isn't God. God can change the facts any second so let's all chill right now and wait for 29th.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> Baita why didnt you post it when so many people asked you for it? There is literally one link in this thread. Bro, now you're just pitiful. I'm shaking my head in disappointment right now. Where's all that heaaat? All that vigour? All gone? Name calling is all thats left of that fiery spirit?
> Ahh yes. So be it. Sayonora.
> And yes. Dont just assume anyones gender.


Jaanu ja k mera post par dubhara. Ratta laga uska. Memorize it. Jub woh line aye na "this is a summary of all the facts" tab ana and i'll give you your 10th bone today  You're still not getting any proof from me. Stop trying. What was true in 7th grade is true today too. I wonder why people called you an Ullu ka patha in 7th grade if you're telling me not to assume your gender. Are you a boy, girl or .....?


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Facts are facts. But believe me, facts can change in seconds too. Nothing is concrete. Up until early November this policy was unheard of and suddenly came in and then suddenly went out. Like I said PMDC isn't God. God can change the facts any second so let's all chill right now and wait for 29th.


That, my friend, is the better way to look at things.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Facts are facts. But believe me, facts can change in seconds too. Nothing is concrete. Up until early November this policy was unheard of and suddenly came in and then suddenly went out. Like I said PMDC isn't God. God can change the facts any second so let's all chill right now and wait for 29th.


A fact that changes isnt a fact in the first place. Oxford dictionary.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > Baita why didnt you post it when so many people asked you for it? There is literally one link in this thread. Bro, now you're just pitiful. I'm shaking my head in disappointment right now. Where's all that heaaat? All that vigour? All gone? Name calling is all thats left of that fiery spirit?
> ...


But mateeeeeeeeeeeee!
Everyone asked who you for proof got a verbal lashing from you instead. So am I wrong to assume that you dont have any? 
Bones. I guess you really love dogs too? Got a little poodle in your house? Maybe you beat it when you're angry. Poor little poodle. 
I am having wayyyy too much at this. 
Are you melting yet? AC chala lou.
You remind me of youtuber. Onision. I watch him when I want to lose some brain cells. But he'd be purrfect for you.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Facts are facts. But believe me, facts can change in seconds too. Nothing is concrete. Up until early November this policy was unheard of and suddenly came in and then suddenly went out. Like I said PMDC isn't God. God can change the facts any second so let's all chill right now and wait for 29th.
> ...


These are facts because they're happening and are real and not opinions of one person. They're on news and PMDCs website because they're facts. But laws and policies can change in a whim too. I know my English, maybe you need the dictionary if this is the type of language you use to talk to other people.


----------



## rayes (Oct 8, 2016)

I agree with Abdullah7766, and all the info he has provided is factual and makes perfect sense. For the rest, I say:
Sometimes when people are stressed out, they stop thinking rationally. Their judgement gets clouded and they look for ways to ignore and block facts. 
The facts are:
1- PMDC has indeed the sole, supreme authority over every medical college in Pak, public or private. Right or wrong, PMDC's word is the law.
2- If privates disobey, they do get under litigation and their recognition is abolished. Their students aren't registered and so on. Proof is on their website. 19 colleges already shut down.
3- The New 2016 Policy is being implemented, whether you like it or not. All newspapers (including JUNG, DAWN, DAILY TIMES etc) plus UHS, PMDC website has confirmed this. 
4- Stay order doesn't mean **** if its vacated. Its the private colleges fault, who tried to accelerate the process of admissions without waiting for the final court decision. Wise and reputed ones like CMH waited, so that applicants don't suffer. 
5- Stay order was filed by CMH applicant's parents and was regarding accepting SAT2. The hearing on 29th only applies to that. All others like Shalimar, have got nothing to do with that. They did break the law. 
6- Finally: Ethically, morally and in terms of real justice, PMDC did delay their official change in policy. They could and should have done it before all the entry tests so that people knew beforehand as to what to expect, and what to actually prepare for. This has indeed caused thousands of students and their parents a lot of mental torture and might even waste a year of many peoples lives. And this will unfortunately remain unaccounted for.


----------



## abdu111 (Mar 8, 2016)

alpacawayoflife is a troll abdullah. dont waste your time replying to him. he's here for fun.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

rayes said:


> I agree with Abdullah7766, and all the info he has provided is factual and makes perfect sense. For the rest, I say:
> Sometimes when people are stressed out, they stop thinking rationally. Their judgement gets clouded and they look for ways to ignore and block facts.
> The facts are:
> 1- PMDC has indeed the sole, supreme authority over every medical college in Pak, public or private. Right or wrong, PMDC's word is the law.
> ...


Rayes, thank you. I'm glad you understand the circumstances surrounding all of this. Maybe it was my mistake to bring out reality to people who were confused and didn't know what was gonna happen with their future. Maybe I should've stayed quiet, because as I see, if someone disagrees with you they start to abhor you. Sad. Anyway thanks for looking at the truth man. appreciate it.

- - - Updated - - -



abdu111 said:


> alpacawayoflife is a troll abdullah. dont waste your time replying to him. he's here for fun.


I saw that the first time he asked for proof like i owe it to him. Khud dhoonde, its there. Just needs an eye that's been long closed for him.

- - - Updated - - -



FutureDr. said:


> These are facts because they're happening and are real and not opinions of one person. They're on news and PMDCs website because they're facts. But laws and policies can change in a whim too. I know my English, maybe you need the dictionary if this is the type of language you use to talk to other people.


I was just correcting you man. I think what you meant to say was circumstances. Facts don't change, circumstances and policies change. PMDC isnt changing any policy and there's not a single case in court challenging this policy. Its just sat 2.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

rayes said:


> I agree with Abdullah7766, and all the info he has provided is factual and makes perfect sense. For the rest, I say:
> Sometimes when people are stressed out, they stop thinking rationally. Their judgement gets clouded and they look for ways to ignore and block facts.
> The facts are:
> 1- PMDC has indeed the sole, supreme authority over every medical college in Pak, public or private. Right or wrong, PMDC's word is the law.
> ...


Rayes I agree with every point except 5 nd maybe 4. 
But time will tell and hopefully its better for all of us! 
What I DONT like is abdullah7766s balant rudeness and his holier than thou attitude. 
Also I like trolling so. XD


----------



## abdu111 (Mar 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Rayes, thank you. I'm glad you understand the circumstances surrounding all of this. Maybe it was my mistake to bring out reality to people who were confused and didn't know what was gonna happen with their future. Maybe I should've stayed quiet, because as I see, if someone disagrees with you they start to abhor you. Sad. Anyway thanks for looking at the truth man. appreciate it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



im just going to say that alpacawayoflife is a fool. a fool will drag you down to his level so dont bother. he's pissed at a policy and attacking you for it.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> But mateeeeeeeeeeeee!
> Everyone asked who you for proof got a verbal lashing from you instead. So am I wrong to assume that you dont have any?
> Bones. I guess you really love dogs too? Got a little poodle in your house? Maybe you beat it when you're angry. Poor little poodle.
> I am having wayyyy too much at this.
> ...


People who asked for proof with tameez got proof. When you demand it, thats when you get nothing from me. If you openly apologize and openly admit that you're a waste of my time, i shall furnish you with the press release.

Yes I want a dog, are you available? i'd name you something i cant really say here


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > But mateeeeeeeeeeeee!
> ...


Wait whaaaaat? I read the whole thread and didnt see any 'proof'. And I didnt 'demand'. But because you're such a supremacist that you think everyone should grovel at your feet you thought 'oh my God how could he! I shall now proceed to abuse him!'

I'm entitled to ask for proof. If you dont give me any I'm entitled to assume that you dont have any.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

And you really think after pwning you I'd apologize? What are you high on? I'd like to have it.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> And you really think after pwning you I'd apologize? What are you high on? I'd like to have it.


Yup I got it right. Apologizing makes you the lesser one in your eyes eh. Thats that. See an ullu ka patha is just an ullu ka patha. 

I think i pwned you more than you can imagine anyone doin in the next miserable 10 years of your life. Don't you wanna know what I'd name you as my dog? Its something to do with your gender  Take a wild guess.

Also, son, i gave proof on PMs to so many people but again you don't need to know that because im sure you were never loved enough by your parents. Its okay keep looking on the internet, you might find some love out there. You're desperately in need of it. With your trolling abilities, I'm sure you can reach nigeria for some real needed love.

I aint no supremacist, but when it comes to an ulu ka patha, i know what medicine to inject you with. I also have the ability to recognize one. 7th grade damn man its about time you show your parents some respect. Anyway im done with you, you're such a waste of everyone's brain cells. You ruined a completely pure academic thread by your wrongful upbringing. I don't blame you though, see you're not even sure of your gender so I cant really say anything there.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > And you really think after pwning you I'd apologize? What are you high on? I'd like to have it.
> ...


See? There you go again with your 'Im better than you' charade.
Now let me reacall: who called who ullu ka patha? And dog? And all that bone throwing? And keeping me as a pet? Ah yes, that was you! So who ruined the thread by their utterly patronizing replys? Oh man! That was you too! *ding ding* we have a winner!! 
And also, you assumed I was a boy so I just rolled with it. I'm a girl. Bored and a troll; but ultimately, 100%, a girl.
Ohh man the amount of speculation jump to in a day! I'm genuinely amazed. *slow claps*


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

Chocolate anyone?:chocolate_bar::chocolate_bar:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> See? There you go again with your 'Im better than you' charade.
> Now let me reacall: who called who ullu ka patha? And dog? And all that bone throwing? And keeping me as a pet? Ah yes, that was you! So who ruined the thread by their utterly patronizing replys? Oh man! That was you too! *ding ding* we have a winner!!
> And also, you assumed I was a boy so I just rolled with it. I'm a girl. Bored and a troll; but ultimately, 100%, a girl.
> Ohh man the amount of speculation jump to in a day! I'm genuinely amazed. *slow claps*


Didn't you wanna be my pet?
If you're a girl, you're very batameez. I'm not going to indulge in your batameezi filled rhetoric. After all this, i still hope you get into a med school. Just dont be a ***** to your patients. Allah Hafiz


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Annnd also. The whole result is gonna come on the 1st anyway. So saying like 'ughh this Pakistani qoum'. Why dont you try to be more open to other peoples' opinions? The world will be more colourful! Food will taste better! The air will feel more fresh! You'll be born again!! XD


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Alinasir said:


> Chocolate anyone?:chocolate_bar::chocolate_bar:


I'll have two, thanks!


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > And you really think after pwning you I'd apologize? What are you high on? I'd like to have it.
> ...


Honestly bro I can't even believe that you are a college student. When you make an argument you should also provide the sources. Trust me when I say, it's wayyy better than calling names and best of all it doesn't make you look like an illiterate 10 year old. Also learn to take the high road. I am guessing by your comments that you either have some sort of anti-social disorder or you're just too stressed to think and reply rationaly in both cases you need to get help
Alpacawayoflife is just another person who just likes to troll. Learn to laugh at jokes that are made at your expense it's better than getting angry and upset.
Also calling names is generally used when a guy knows that he has lost an argument so if you still have a point to make "Never Call Names"


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> Annnd also. The whole result is gonna come on the 1st anyway. So saying like 'ughh this Pakistani qoum'. Why dont you try to be more open to other peoples' opinions? The world will be more colourful! Food will taste better! The air will feel more fresh! You'll be born again!! XD


Now you're putting words into my mouth. Never said "Ughh this Pakistani quom". do you take LSDs or what? Sober up woman. You have a tough road ahead. And is that what the psychiatrist told you about the food tasting better and you being born again was it that or the acid? just wondering no offence.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Alinasir said:


> Chocolate anyone?:chocolate_bar::chocolate_bar:


I'll have one the day this **** ends and I am in a good med school iA. For now, have one for me


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Honestly bro I can't even believe that you are a college student. When you make an argument you should also provide the sources. Trust me when I say, it's wayyy better than calling names and best of all it doesn't make you look like an illiterate 10 year old. Also learn to take the high road. I am guessing by your comments that you either have some sort of anti-social disorder or you're just too stressed to think and reply rationaly in both cases you need to get help
> Alpacawayoflife is just another person who just likes to troll. Learn to laugh at jokes that are made at your expense it's better than getting angry and upset.
> Also calling names is generally used when a guy knows that he has lost an argument so if you still have a point to make "Never Call Names"


Spoderman recognizes its a girl so spoderman takes a jump. Ughh pfft you're so weird. I'm a foreign applicant, not stressed at all mate, ill get in where i want to get in. Spoderman, I'm a girl too. now you have competition  .. LOL.. now i know what alpacawayoflife gets out of trolling. If this is what you wanna continue to do, bring it on.

Guessing i have anti-social disorder wow. and im the one calling names. Youre a legendary **** bro.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> Alinasir said:
> 
> 
> > Chocolate anyone?:chocolate_bar::chocolate_bar:
> ...


Seriously bro the other guy is stressed out and it's common Courtesy that whenever another guy calls you names its better to take the highroad and know when you've won, or lost instead of making the other guy even more angry. I appreciate that you like to troll but I think you shouldn't troll people who can't take a troll.
Appreciate your not giving a **** altitude but you should know when the other guys pissed of and just ignore it.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > Annnd also. The whole result is gonna come on the 1st anyway. So saying like 'ughh this Pakistani qoum'. Why dont you try to be more open to other peoples' opinions? The world will be more colourful! Food will taste better! The air will feel more fresh! You'll be born again!! XD
> ...


I believe you said, "I am saddened by the intelligence of our pakistani students." And yes, try to kar kai dekho. Better than what you're smoking :33
I'd rather listen to everyones opinion with an open and objective mind than get angry at every little thing.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > Alinasir said:
> ...


*sigh* you're right. Ima stop now.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> I believe you said, "I am saddened by the intelligence of our pakistani students." And yes, try to kar kai dekho. Better than what you're smoking :33
> I'd rather listen to everyones opinion with an open and objective mind than get angry at every little thing.



I said "im saddened by the intelligence". The way youre quoting it is basically forming a biased opinion like you live in my head or something. quit playin psychologist and visit one asap.

- - - Updated - - -



alpacawayoflife said:


> *sigh* you're right. Ima stop now.



what else have you tried?


----------



## abdu111 (Mar 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> I said "im saddened by the intelligence". The way youre quoting it is basically forming a biased opinion like you live in my head or something. quit playin psychologist and visit one asap.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



All the guy did was help us. You're all ridiculous.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly bro I can't even believe that you are a college student. When you make an argument you should also provide the sources. Trust me when I say, it's wayyy better than calling names and best of all it doesn't make you look like an illiterate 10 year old. Also learn to take the high road. I am guessing by your comments that you either have some sort of anti-social disorder or you're just too stressed to think and reply rationaly in both cases you need to get help
> ...


**Sigh**
Look buddy all I am trying to do is calm you down. I honestly give 0 fu*ks about your gender. I was really surprised when you started calling names and I think it's really immature. When I see a guy getting all angry and upset I wanna help him so I suggest you calm down do whatever you do to calm yourself down Cuz I don't believe for a second that you're not stressed, any person in his calm and relaxed state of wouldn't argue like you did, and then read your argument again and tell me honestly whether or not you sound like a 10 year old

Besides rule number 16 of the internet says there are no girls on the internet so I don't believe for 1 second that either of you are girls.




*
But in the case you are a girl it explains a lot about why youre so grumpy


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> **Sigh**
> Look buddy all I am trying to do is calm you down. I honestly give 0 fu*ks about your gender. I was really surprised when you started calling names and I think it's really immature. When I see a guy getting all angry and upset I wanna help him so I suggest you calm down do whatever you do to calm yourself down Cuz I don't believe for a second that you're not stressed, any person in his calm and relaxed state of wouldn't argue like you did, and then read your argument again and tell me honestly whether or not you sound like a 10 year old
> 
> Besides rule number 16 of the internet says there are no girls on the internet so I don't believe for 1 second that either of you are girls.
> ...


tsk tsk failed attempt at trying to be funny. Now you're just insulting women. Im sorry all the girls you met on the internet turned out to be guys..  i can feel the anger in your post. anyway me and alpacawayoflife have agreed to truce. There shall be no more hatred because we intend on getting married. All of you are cordially invited to the wedding to be held at Cmh lahore medical college on December 1st 2016. Please confirm your attendance. Spoderman will be chief guest.


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

i will be the molvi 
yay!! excited can't wait xD


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > **Sigh**
> ...


LOL. Please don't disgrace CMH with your wedding. :broken_heart:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Alinasir said:


> i will be the molvi
> yay!! excited can't wait xD



Maulvi saab choclates bohat zada lanaa pleaseeeee 

- - - Updated - - -



FutureDr. said:


> LOL. Please don't disgrace CMH with your wedding. :broken_heart:



Yaar tu invited nai hai. Tu white coat ceremony attend kerien.


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

Does anyone has a guess what would be the merit according to uhs policy


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Alinasir said:
> 
> 
> > i will be the molvi
> ...


Cards print karwao. And there'd better be biryani xDDD


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

M.Ahsab said:


> Does anyone has a guess what would be the merit according to uhs policy



Yaar itne phadday howe hain yahan. wait for december 1st. You cant change whats gonna happen. why bother. Come to our wedding instead.

- - - Updated - - -



alpacawayoflife said:


> Cards print karwao. And there'd better be biryani xDDD


Cards dil may print ho chuke hain  HAHAHAH ****


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > **Sigh**
> ...


Well I wasn't trying to be funny nor did I mean any insult when i said that it explains a lot, you being a woman Cuz I understand that they get grumpy but that's how it is, so I just dont think you're as immature as I previously made you out to be but I would still recommend you read the whole conversation,
maybe another time of the month
While I am happy that you guys have made up I don't think that a wedding is the best course of action.
And I regretfully inform you that I won't be able to come to the wedding


----------



## abdu111 (Mar 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Yaar itne phadday howe hain yahan. wait for december 1st. You cant change whats gonna happen. why bother. Come to our wedding instead.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



seriously W T F?

look at how the facts changed here. From enemies to marriage.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> M.Ahsab said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone has a guess what would be the merit according to uhs policy
> ...


Time for me to wear that yellow dress. :joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy:


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdu111 said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > Yaar itne phadday howe hain yahan. wait for december 1st. You cant change whats gonna happen. why bother. Come to our wedding instead.
> ...


Well I would say
PMS
But I am afraid I might offend someone


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

abdu111 said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > Yaar itne phadday howe hain yahan. wait for december 1st. You cant change whats gonna happen. why bother. Come to our wedding instead.
> ...


Bas Allah ka karam hai.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoderman said:
> ...


Omg I am a girl, and I assure you women don't get grumpy for no reason like all these men like to believe. With all that's going on, I blame nobody for being grumpy or mad right now.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Well I wasn't trying to be funny nor did I mean any insult when i said that it explains a lot, you being a woman Cuz I understand that they get grumpy but that's how it is, so I just dont think you're as immature as I previously made you out to be but I would still recommend you read the whole conversation,
> maybe another time of the month
> While I am happy that you guys have made up I don't think that a wedding is the best course of action.
> And I regretfully inform you that I won't be able to come to the wedding


Wow man you're seriously insulting women. Anyone can read between the lines on what you're trying to imply. Grow up. You have a mom im sure. Insaan ka bacha bano. Respect women. Internet lover


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Pretty sure the whole medical community is having PMS right now considering what's going on with them. Please don't just assume that when a girl is mad it's because of PMS. -.-


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Omg I am a girl, and I assure you women don't get grumpy for no reason like all these men like to believe. With all that's going on, I blame nobody for being grumpy or mad right now.



Look i'll have to ask alpacawayoflife if I can go for the second time. I'm entitled to four wives but I still need her permission. Take a gap year in the mean time  hehehe.
Alpacawayoflife only if you allow should there ever be a futuredr in my life


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Well I wasn't trying to be funny nor did I mean any insult when i said that it explains a lot, you being a woman Cuz I understand that they get grumpy but that's how it is, so I just dont think you're as immature as I previously made you out to be but I would still recommend you read the whole conversation,
> ...


I would honestly pay money to see you become an OB gyn doctor and see how you handle patients


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Well I would say
> PMS
> But I am afraid I might offend someone


Spoderman is PMS why girls beat guys at merit too?  Also is that why 80% seats go to women in public colleges? PMS is it? Grow up man.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Omg I am a girl, and I assure you women don't get grumpy for no reason like all these men like to believe. With all that's going on, I blame nobody for being grumpy or mad right now.
> ...


I did actually take a gap year. Not as fun as you think. Actually that's the only reason I am so anxious to get in. Nobody knows the pain of a gap year except those who suffer it. 
Have fun at your wedding.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> I would honestly pay money to see you become an OB gyn doctor and see how you handle patients


You are a sexist and i hope you realize that before its too late to change 

- - - Updated - - -



FutureDr. said:


> I did actually take a gap year. Not as fun as you think. Actually that's the only reason I am so anxious to get in. Nobody knows the pain of a gap year except those who suffer it.
> Have fun at your wedding.



I took one too. So many people take gap years. Think of it this way, you'll get married late  ..


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Omg I am a girl, and I assure you women don't get grumpy for no reason like all these men like to believe. With all that's going on, I blame nobody for being grumpy or mad right now.
> ...


Dont be like those hum drama walay larkay. One for life bas xDDDD


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Well I would say
> ...


Nah that's just due to the simple fact that they study more than guys do.
And thats only in our subcontinent because that's all they are expected to do 
Well that and manage the house 
It's sad that they don't get to work so it's literally a waste of government resources.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> Dont be like those hum drama walay larkay. One for life bas xDDDD


Yayyy  now i know you're the one.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > I would honestly pay money to see you become an OB gyn doctor and see how you handle patients
> ...


I know I am pretty messed up
But
Meh


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > I would honestly pay money to see you become an OB gyn doctor and see how you handle patients
> ...


 HAHAHHAHAHA OHMYGOD. You actually think I CARE when I get married? I don't. I am right now very worried because I made it to shalamar. I didn't bribe. I came on merit albeit on SAT 2. I didn't come in illegally. Idk what PMDC is doing, why is it doing at this instance, why is it wasting 2 months of our precious time when we all have to appear under the same UHS exam as the public sector. I just hope with all my heart this policy goes to ****.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> HAHAHHAHAHA OHMYGOD. You actually think I CARE when I get married? I don't. I am right now very worried because I made it to shalamar. I didn't bribe. I came on merit albeit on SAT 2. I didn't come in illegally. Idk what PMDC is doing, why is it doing at this instance, why is it wasting 2 months of our precious time when we all have to appear under the same UHS exam as the public sector. I just hope with all my heart this policy goes to ****.



This is a marriage ceremony post now  no more admissions stress  Jo hona hai woh tau hoga. lets just enjoy the biryani. And what i meant was that your parents wont pressure you to get married because thats what majority of the parents do with their daughters. Sorry but this is a fact in Pakistan for majority parents.. Anyhow guys seriously whoever gets into anywhere, i wish you all the best of luck. We should all be just watching seasons noww.. coz once college starts its a real tough road ahead.


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

I alsa hope so
That this policy is not applied this year


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoderman said:
> ...


IKR! my friends in govt colleges are telling me that medical is so hard. Like each day this policy gets delayed is a day of study that gets wasted. They're disscecting dead people and I'm looking at dead memes. -,-


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I hope everyone gets in too. I hate what they're all doing.
Have fun at your wedding at CMH.  
I hope I have a graduation there someday (Lol, I am a dreamer).


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> futuredr. said:
> 
> 
> > abdullah7766 said:
> ...


hahahahha i am looking at a dead medical career xd


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> IKR! my friends in govt colleges are telling me that medical is so hard. Like each day this policy gets delayed is a day of study that gets wasted. They're disscecting dead people and I'm looking at dead memes. -,-


Yeah its unfair really. But to be honest, medicine is all self study.. I know people who dont even go to college and study at home (Public colleges) and they pass.... You can't expect to learn via lectures unless you're in a private school where attendance is strictly enforced...
I want to dissect Spoderman.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > IKR! my friends in govt colleges are telling me that medical is so hard. Like each day this policy gets delayed is a day of study that gets wasted. They're disscecting dead people and I'm looking at dead memes. -,-
> ...


What?
No?
I refuse?
Why would you do that?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Will you still hate me after reading the below article? Again they are quotes of PMDC officials  ... Its a very helpful article, make sure you read it to understand what i was saying earlier.

http://nation.com.pk/islamabad/23-Nov-2016/pmdc-to-accept-admissions-under-new-policy
The above link is the latest on current situation. Feel free to ask questions.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > alpacawayoflife said:
> ...


For science. Sacrifices must be made.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

What is the best way to kill oneself?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> What is the best way to kill oneself?


I'd tell you but if you actually did it, id get into trouble


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > What is the best way to kill oneself?
> ...


I don't think you'll be the one in trouble. I would be, since I would condemn myself to Hell.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> What is the best way to kill oneself?


No dont kill yourself! The medical field is in need of your brain!! Literally. :joy:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I don't think you'll be the one in trouble. I would be, since I would condemn myself to Hell.


if you do it, make sure you're first an organ donor


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > What is the best way to kill oneself?
> ...


If you'd sent it the first time I would've said "why thank you fine gentleman! How can I ever repay you!!"


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

If the medical field required my brain, I wouldn't be sitting here questioning this. 
Yeah that's a good idea. Donate myself over to the world.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > abdullah7766 said:
> ...


Well I still refuse 
And why does it have to be me?
Why not you?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> If you'd sent it the first time I would've said "why thank you fine gentleman! How can I ever repay you!!"



This is new  I just saw it now.. The one you were asking for, is old but the same thing really.. be patient i'll show it to you on the ceremony


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Anyhew, I was just trying to joke. Not going to kill myself over a bunch of policies and a career that has done nothing but brought me pain. I hope it all works out for everybody. 
Kudos


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> If the medical field required my brain, I wouldn't be sitting here questioning this.
> Yeah that's a good idea. Donate myself over to the world.


she said literally. We could use your brain to dissect it and understand the stress you went through before dying.. It'll help us. Yea why dont you donate the organs if you're dying anyway. Kisi k kaam ajayengay. We'll help spoderman with a brain transplant so he thinks like a woman  wouldn't that be so helpful?


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> If the medical field required my brain, I wouldn't be sitting here questioning this.
> Yeah that's a good idea. Donate myself over to the world.


Yar dont be like that. Everything will get better! I.A. Have positive vibes and good things will surely happen! c:


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > If the medical field required my brain, I wouldn't be sitting here questioning this.
> ...


If one could understand my brain, they'd have a nobel prize because there is nothing more complicated than my brain. I don't think that my brain would help spoderman here. No guy can EVER think like a girl. :unamused:


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


Golden words. PREACH SISTAH


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> If one could understand my brain, they'd have a nobel prize because there is nothing more complicated than my brain. I don't think that my brain would help spoderman here. No guy can EVER think like a girl. :unamused:


Did you do FSC?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > If the medical field required my brain, I wouldn't be sitting here questioning this.
> ...


IA.
Btw while you and your friend here are dissecting my brain, you will realize it's the brain of the most negative person to exist in the world. I am very positive with everything, but IMAGINE having every thing you ever wanted. Going to the place toy wanted. Having all you wished for right in your HANDS and having it snatched away right at the last minute when you're preparing for orientation and medschool. That's all that sucks.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > If one could understand my brain, they'd have a nobel prize because there is nothing more complicated than my brain. I don't think that my brain would help spoderman here. No guy can EVER think like a girl. :unamused:
> ...


Lol. Thank Goodness of all the mistakes I made in my life, I didn't do matric and fsc.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> IA.
> Btw while you and your friend here are dissecting my brain, you will realize it's the brain of the most negative person to exist in the world. I am very positive with everything, but IMAGINE having every thing you ever wanted. Going to the place toy wanted. Having all you wished for right in your HANDS and having it snatched away right at the last minute when you're preparing for orientation and medschool. That's all that sucks.


Meri Behen apk saath kia nainsafi hoi hai? Nothing happened as yet. You're just stretching this out of proportion. You'll get in somewhere, and all you'll have to do is take your money from whereever you got in and give it to the next college. Seriously though no offence but take it easy. Medicine is not the end of the world. The richest people of the world are mostly college drop outs. Stop worrying. Ager zada pareshani hai tau Namaz parho. Allah ko yaad kero.


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

Wow such a helpful thread.. 
Helped me getting amused in this nonsense situation 
thanks guys


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Did you seriously take a gap year? I'm not sure. Because gap year MEANS I wasted a whole year for nothing. I probably won't get admission with an 83.7 with my MCAT anywhere. And even if I do, it will be the worst medical colleges where I won't go. And I like nothing else. So what's unfair is that I waited for so long to get nothing or **** after getting the best. It's cruel. 
Yes I am praying. But it DOES suck. You yourself are preaching this policy, and apparently since you know all going on you can see things don't end up well for me if this goes down.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Medical aspired said:


> Wow such a helpful thread..
> Helped me getting amused in this nonsense situation
> thanks guys


If you're really thankful you'll participate in this thread .. tell us about yourself.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


Oh I can imagine that. Infact, (like my mom says) about 1000 students feel this way. You aint alone so dont suffer alone. Spend time with your family. Jo hona hai wo hojaye ga. And everything happens for your own good right? Maybe this is a test for you! So dont sweat! :')


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Did you seriously take a gap year? I'm not sure. Because gap year MEANS I wasted a whole year for nothing. I probably won't get admission with an 83.7 with my MCAT anywhere. And even if I do, it will be the worst medical colleges where I won't go. And I like nothing else. So what's unfair is that I waited for so long to get nothing or **** after getting the best. It's cruel.
> Yes I am praying. But it DOES suck. You yourself are preaching this policy, and apparently since you know all going on you can see things don't end up well for me if this goes down.


No, all i know is that the new policy will be implemented whether anyone likes it or not. The merit of private colleges will stay the same. I don't think there will be a chnage in merit. If you have a nice merit like 83 then you'll be at an advantage. Coz colleges that admitted rich kids with lower merit will filter out and you'll move up on merit. There's always two sides to a story. Stop being negative. Its pissing me off. No offence but you're crying for NOTHING.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah I believe that too. Let's hope for the best :v:


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Did you seriously take a gap year? I'm not sure. Because gap year MEANS I wasted a whole year for nothing. I probably won't get admission with an 83.7 with my MCAT anywhere. And even if I do, it will be the worst medical colleges where I won't go. And I like nothing else. So what's unfair is that I waited for so long to get nothing or **** after getting the best. It's cruel.
> Yes I am praying. But it DOES suck. You yourself are preaching this policy, and apparently since you know all going on you can see things don't end up well for me if this goes down.


I took a gap year. Still effed up. But I'm not gonna think about that. No use dwelling in the past. A gap year made me stronger and no matter what happenes, I'm not gonna give up.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Did you seriously take a gap year? I'm not sure. Because gap year MEANS I wasted a whole year for nothing. I probably won't get admission with an 83.7 with my MCAT anywhere. And even if I do, it will be the worst medical colleges where I won't go. And I like nothing else. So what's unfair is that I waited for so long to get nothing or **** after getting the best. It's cruel.
> ...


NICE? 83.7 is nice?! Really?  
83.7 doesn't land me in shalamar, FMH or even LMDC. Idk about you bro, but to me medical is the end of my world. I am crying because it's unfair whether you believe it or not. And btw doctors shouldn't be pissed at others they should be compassionate. I might be crying for nothing, but I am worried. Call me a girl for being like this if you want, it's who I am. I worry.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> NICE? 83.7 is nice?! Really?
> 83.7 doesn't land me in shalamar, FMH or even LMDC. Idk about you bro, but to me medical is the end of my world. I am crying because it's unfair whether you believe it or not. And btw doctors shouldn't be pissed at others they should be compassionate. I might be crying for nothing, but I am worried. Call me a girl for being like this if you want, it's who I am. I worry.



Spoderman yaar kidher hai tu lol


----------



## Soha karim (Oct 3, 2016)

I also had a gap year guys  I scored 85.5% this year and I preferred Lmdc on that UHS form :sob::joy:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Soha karim said:


> I also had a gap year guys  I scored 85.5% this year and I preferred Lmdc on that UHS form :sob::joy:


You should be in cmh


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


There are other good ones. Like Sharif Medical City. Or Akhtar Saeed. Most kids in the Shalamar merit list were also in Akhtar Saeeds merit lists. And there will be common ones in FMH and CMH. So the prabability of merit dropping to 83% is VERY high.


----------



## Soha karim (Oct 3, 2016)

This is my UHS aggregate I couldn't even get into Shalamar with this aggregate. I've applied for cmh though but I guess I won't be able to get there


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > abdullah7766 said:
> ...


Let's hope so! I didn't really like Akhtar Saeed. I saw their medical college and hospitals and I wasn't swayed. Shalamar, CMH, FMH have wonderful clinical input. I'd be lucky to make it to LMDC or even Sharif. But LMDC closed at around 85 something. And Sharif didn't upload a list. And Akhtar Saeed closed at 84.4. So idk what to make of this all. What is your merit?


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> If you're really thankful you'll participate in this thread .. tell us about yourself.


Lol, as far as I know about you through this thread.
you are probably the last person to whom I'll like to talk about myself.
Provided you're also favouring this unjust policy being implemented, so it's a no.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Soha karim said:


> This is my UHS aggregate I couldn't even get into Shalamar with this aggregate. I've applied for cmh though but I guess I won't be able to get there


LOL. I had 86.7 with my SAT 2 last year and couldn't make it to CMH Lahore because their merit closed at 87.5 last year. This year it would rise. You might make it to CMH Multan


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Soha karim said:


> This is my UHS aggregate I couldn't even get into Shalamar with this aggregate. I've applied for cmh though but I guess I won't be able to get there



whats your merit with sat 2 for cmh?

- - - Updated - - -



Medical aspired said:


> Lol, as far as I know about you through this thread.
> you are probably the last person to whom I'll like to talk about myself.
> Provided you're also favouring this unjust policy being implemented, so it's a no.


You thank me and then you say that? Damn. I am favoring the new policy because its beneficial to foreigners. You can hate me for that go ahead. 
Haha- so frightened? I'm just trying to help and we had fun so think whatever.


----------



## Soha karim (Oct 3, 2016)

What do you people think of Lmdc? I've heard about the donations and stuff but once cip gets implemented there will be no donations and soon Lmdc will be one of the renowned colleges I guess that's why I preferred it. Moreover hospitals affiliated with Lmdc are also better as compared to Akhter saeed n othees I guess.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Soha karim said:


> What do you people think of Lmdc? I've heard about the donations and stuff but once cip gets implemented there will be no donations and soon Lmdc will be one of the renowned colleges I guess that's why I preferred it. Moreover hospitals affiliated with Lmdc are also better as compared to Akhter saeed n othees I guess.


LMDC is far... faaaaar... Also LMDC is a party school. Its not like cmh. Their attitude is "Study if you want, fail if you want". Thats why LMDC has one of the highest failure rates at UHS exams.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


84.97 
I got in the second merit list. When I didnt get into the first I was... just so crushed.


----------



## Soha karim (Oct 3, 2016)

I didn't take SAT 2 and I applied only in cmh Multan because they also consider UHS aggregate atleast last year they did but I know I won't get there


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> whats your merit with sat 2 for cmh?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I thanked 'you guys' for making me laugh. I don't particularly like or agree to the things you've just said. And yes the way you addressed to participants here. 
Yes , Similarily the pervious policy is beneficial to me, I applied on the basis of SAT2.
But I'm not being mean and rude about it. Lol.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Of akhtar saeed? 
Yeah I can imagine how you felt. That's how i feel right now. If this policy happens and is implemented properly there is no chance I make it to shalamar or any of the good ones. And I was in shalamar. It sucks. It all sucks.


----------



## Soha karim (Oct 3, 2016)

Haha idk what was I thinking when I preferred lmdc but one always has to study himself regardless of the institution :3


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Medical aspired said:


> I thanked 'you guys' for making me laugh. I don't particularly like or agree to the things you've just said. And yes the way you addressed to participants here.
> Yes , Similarily the pervious policy is beneficial to me, I applied on the basis of SAT2.
> But I'm not being mean and rude about it. Lol.


Old policy is a means to extort money. If sat 2 is allowed, the new policy favors you more than the old policy. Anyway to each their own. I'll be seeing you if you get into cmh.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Spoderman yaar kidher hai tu lol


Sup???


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

^do you think the money that was being wrongly taken HASNT BEEN ALREADY? Idk how this policy stops the donations which have ALREADY been taken? This should be implemented next year. On a new batch who know what to expect. Instead of creating a mess as it is right now.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> ^do you think the money that was being wrongly taken HASNT BEEN ALREADY? Idk how this policy stops the donations which have ALREADY been taken? This should be implemented next year. On a new batch who know what to expect. Instead of creating a mess as it is right now.


omg. Stop.


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Old policy is a means to extort money. If sat 2 is allowed, the new policy favors you more than the old policy. Anyway to each their own. I'll be seeing you if you get into cmh.


Listen up man, there are certain ways to implement a new policy. Okay forget that.
Even if you change one clause of an existing policy, you have to inform prior to the examination.
if the new policy is applied, then I'm pretty sure they won't take SAT2 for local seats.
I've paid for Shalamar already. God knows what happens with that money.
they have made a joke out of us.
We'll all be depression patients by the end of this.
Its easy to say things. That this will be implemented.
Think about people like me. Like Future doctor. We got into Shalamar. We paid. And still we are dangling in the air.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

^yeah I feel the pain. People here apparently think it's wrong for us to worry and cry.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > ^do you think the money that was being wrongly taken HASNT BEEN ALREADY? Idk how this policy stops the donations which have ALREADY been taken? This should be implemented next year. On a new batch who know what to expect. Instead of creating a mess as it is right now.
> ...


Omg please why don't you tell me how this will be corrected since you know all about what's going on.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Medical aspired said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > Old policy is a means to extort money. If sat 2 is allowed, the new policy favors you more than the old policy. Anyway to each their own. I'll be seeing you if you get into cmh.
> ...


Your fee will be refunded. Dont worry about that.
But this just sucks. SAT2 is an international test they're just being biased. Im sure if UHS allowed SAT 2 on public local seats MCAT students wouldnt even stand a chance. (Being objective here)


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...



Come on you're just stressing out way to much 
I am pretty sure that you'll get an admission in akhtar Saeed , Sharif or even LMDC I am quite sure about it, youre just stressing over nothing
get sleep
Watch a TV series
I recommend How I met your mother 
There's literally nothing you can do about your admissions right now 
The only thing that's within your control is to keep checking for more news and to hope for the best 
There's no use in stressing
Enjoy the few days before the meeting list is released on the 1st and I am pretty sure you'll be selected and then you won't have time to relax 
Now's the time to enjoy before you get in a college of your choice and you don't have even a second because of your studies


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Omg please why don't you tell me how this will be corrected since you know all about what's going on.


I'm not god first of all. I don't know anything thats not already out there.

There are donation and bribes that can be taken even now, last minute, those will be stopped and basically it will set an example. Also the tuition fee will be lowered and equal for all private colleges. So no extra tuition. Merit will prevail by kicking out lower merit students who came in based on donations and bribes. 

Regarding the money thats already taken, well this policy isnt just about money. So forget money. There a lot of other things that you dont realize at this point. If someone gets robbed, doesnt mean he shouldn't buy a gun coz he already got robbed lol. He should buy a gun as soon as possible  Agay apki marzi.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > abdullah7766 said:
> ...


Spooderman to the rescue!


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > abdullah7766 said:
> ...


Like I said don't really like akhtar saeed. And sharif will be very high to get into. Hoping for LMDC. 
Thanks though. I am trying to focus on books and TV series.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


Most of us here feel your pain 
And as I said there's nothing you can do about it 
Ad with all the donation guys kicked out I am pretty sure you'll end up in LMDC if you marked that as your first choice
Just chill 
And watch HIMYM or friends it'll help you relax


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Spoderman said:
> ...


 My first choice was CMH lahore but that went to hell and the next was shalamar which also looks very very bad. And third was FMH. Also, bad. Then I wrote sharif then LMDC. So let's hope I make it to one of these. 
Hahaha, I have watched every episode of friends 500 times no kidding. I know all the scripts by heart xD thankyou though


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

I put bds prefrence 
What would be its merit


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


Well I am pretty sure you'll get in Sharif then 
What about how I met your mother 
They both are equally good shows 
If you loved friends you'll definitely love it


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

M.Ahsab said:


> I put bds prefrence
> What would be its merit


There's no way to tell
You can't even tell the MBBS merit


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

IA Spoderman.  
Haha I want to try it, but don't feel like it right now.


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

This policy aims to somehow target those who get admissions through donations
But what no one is considering is the fact that students who got on open merit, even on MCAT, are being effected through this policy 
Apka Uhs se kisi aur jagha aye aur 7th dec tak pay krna pare aur currently jaha ho wo university refund na kre aur ap uske elawa fee arrange krna afford na krte ho to kya kroge? 
Idc whether PMDC the so called king is right or these private colleges, but whats wrong is how badly we all are being effected through this
June/July me is policy ko fully announce krte aur implement krdete, uske accordingly students SAT 2 ya MCAT dete, uske according apply krte, koi objections na hoti, koi cases na chalte aur sakoon se bethe hote sab waha jaha wo deserve krte 
Ab merit bi agaya, fee bi dedi, classes bi shuru horahi, magar yeh pata nai hai ke hona kya hai


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes and this is affecting those students who had already taken admission in institutes on merit .


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

balaj123 said:


> this policy aims to somehow target those who get admissions through donations
> but what no one is considering is the fact that students who got on open merit, even on mcat, are being effected through this policy
> apka uhs se kisi aur jagha aye aur 7th dec tak pay krna pare aur currently jaha ho wo university refund na kre aur ap uske elawa fee arrange krna afford na krte ho to kya kroge?
> Idc whether pmdc the so called king is right or these private colleges, but whats wrong is how badly we all are being effected through this
> ...


my exact thoughts!


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Ab lmdc hogaya hai mera, ab waha ho bi aya ho classes shuru hojani next week
Ab nai dil mera kisi aur ka :joy:
Merit pe gaya ho yaar mera to nai kasoor koi lol


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

balaj123 said:


> Ab lmdc hogaya hai mera, ab waha ho bi aya ho classes shuru hojani next week
> Ab nai dil mera kisi aur ka :joy:
> Merit pe gaya ho yaar mera to nai kasoor koi lol


Yeah i feel you. My classes at shalamar are supposed to start on 30th Nov. And I was so hopeful and happy and I prepared for everything and now they're telling us this -.-


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Samee lmdc starts from 30th


----------



## M.Ahsab (Nov 20, 2016)

What did shalanar told u future doctor.
Because lmdc is starting classes on 30


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

When I went to submit my fee, they told me 28th was orientation day and that they would inform me when classes started. On their website it's 30th Nov. They haven't called me yet to come for orientation though. They said they'd call before it happens.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoder man don't you sleep?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Spoder man don't you sleep?


Why would I ?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Insaan heee hai na? kidher se aya hai?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Insaan heee hai na? kidher se aya hai?


Yea I think so 
Ammi kehti thi tum alag mitti kai bane ho maybe that's why


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Yea I think so
> Ammi kehti thi tum alag mitti kai bane ho maybe that's why


Spoderman what is your aggregate with UHS?


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh Lord, I am so lifeless atm. I have literally gone through this whole thread and had a laugh. It's been helpful as well. Thanks guys 

- - - Updated - - -



FutureDr. said:


> ^yeah I feel the pain. People here apparently think it's wrong for us to worry and cry.


I feel you, FutureDr. Seriously. It's totally normal to be depressed. I was happy when you got into Shalamar too. Sadly, everyone is gonna know their fate on the 1st. All you can do is pray rn. I hope it works out for everyone. Didn't you apply to places that aren't affiliated with UHS though like UOL, IMDC and Fazaia? You would've gotten in there.

- - - Updated - - -



abdullah7766 said:


> Spoderman what is your aggregate with UHS?


I hope Spoderman won't mind me telling that its 66 with MCAT and 81 with SAT 2. Read about it multiple times on this forum, lol.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I think so
> ...


Yea as the guy said it it's a sad 66


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah I know. It's even worse when you have what you wished for in your hands, and it's gone. Anyways, thank you  
No I didn't. I thought of applying to UOL, but i heard its super shady and I spent time there in another degree for a semester. It sucked really bad so I didn't want to go back there. I thought that with 83.7 I could get in but then PMDC rolled in and it got too late.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Ah I know, hopefully things will work out. Just pray and believe that Allah has better plans for you  And I see, the UOL thing makes sense. But why not the Isb colleges like Fazaia and Foundation?

- - - Updated - - -

Btw, was your aggregate 86.7 including the interview at Shalamar?


----------



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

Will this policy also affect shifa ?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I never wanted to move away from Lahore, or I would've applied to shifa ages ago. 
Yeah it increased with my interview.


----------

